# Personas en la Historia del Desarrollo del Audio Actual



## juanma (Feb 1, 2009)

Me interesaria mucho a parte de la teoria, saber sobre personas que sean "leyenda" por asi decirlo, en el mundo de la electronica del audio.

Nelson Pass creo que es uno, lo he visto mucho en DIYAudio forum.
En PCPAudio algunas personas japonesas he leido tambien o Matti Ottala.

Seria interesante saber las personas y sus contribuciones que hayan marcado el desarrollo del audio.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2009)

Paul Klipsch
Lincoln Walsh
Guiso Hegeman
Dave Hafler
Ed Villchur
C.G. McProud

Edit
Ninguno de estos se podría decir que es "Actual" pero sentaron las bases del audio y diseñaron la mayoría de las topologías y formas de trabajo actualmente en uso, que fueron actualizadas o re-adaptadas pero siguen siendo las bases


----------



## juanma (Mar 12, 2009)

A continuación relacionamos algunos de las personalidades más influyentes, directa o indirectamente, en el mundo de la Hi-Fi y la electrónica, y a los cuales hay que agradecer sus valiosas aportaciones para llegar al actual desarrollo de este maravilloso mundo. Esta no es una lista exhaustiva, sino solamente un breve recopilatorio como homenaje a su trabajo.

*Bell, Alexander Graham*.- (1847-1922) Científico escocés, inventor del teléfono y fundador de la famosa Bell Telephone Company, empresa que fue el germen de posteriores invenciones con grandes repercusiones en la hi-fi.

*Black, Harold Stephen*.- (1898-1983) Ingeniero electrónico americano, cuya aportación más famosa fue la Realimentación Negativa de sistemas, publicada en su famoso artículo “Stabilized Feedback amplificadorfiers” en 1934. Supuso toda una innovación para la mejora de parámetros como la reducción de distorsión armónica, entre otras cosas.

*Blumlein, Alan Dover*.- (1903-1942) Ingeniero electrónico nacido en el Reino Unido que cuenta con grandes aportaciones al mundo de las telecomunicaciones, el sonido hi-fi, TV y radar. Registró más de 120 patentes. Durante los años 30 concibe la idea del sonido binaural, antecendente del actual estéreo, quedando constancia de ello en varias patentes. Otra importante aportación al mundo de la hi-fi fue el modo ultralineal y el Long Tailed Pair, o circuito balanceado, ampliamente utilizado hoy día.

*Cervera Baviera, Julio*.- (1854-?) Ingeniero y militar español nacido en Segorbe (Castellón), inventor de la Radio, que creó en 1902 y patentó en Reino Unido, Alemania, Bélgica y España. Recientes investigaciones indican que fue Cervera y no Marconi quien realmente inventó la Radio. En agosto de 1899 registró unas patentes de telemando, equivalentes a los mandos a distancia de hoy día. Marconi investigó esto mismo años después.
*
Crowhurst, Norman H.*- (1913-1991) Ingeniero britano-americano, escritor de numerosos artículos sobre hi-fi y que trabajó para Tannoy. Sus artículos abarcan desde el diseño de circuitos de audio hasta los tratados sobre distorsión y percepción humana del sonido.

*De Forest, Lee*.- (1873-1961) Inventor americano al que se le atribuye la invención del “Audión” en 1906, que es el precursor del triodo de vacío. Tiene unas 300 patentes en su haber.

*Edison, Thomas Alva*.- (1847-1931) Prolífico inventor americano que en 1877 inventa, entre otras muchas cosas, el fonógrafo, que es el precursor del disco de vinilo. En 1883 descubre el “efecto Edison”, que sería aprovechado posteriormente por Lee de Forest y J.A. Fleming para el desarrollo de las válvulas electrónicas de vacío.

* Fleming, John Ambrose.*- (1849-1945) Ingeniero británico que en 1904 patentó el diodo de vacío, kenotrón o válvula de Fleming y que dio lugar al desarrollo de la moderna electrónica en el siglo XX.

* Fisher, Avery Robert.*- (1906-1994) Hizo notables contribuciones al mundo de la hi-fi, entre ellas uno de los primeros amplificador de audio a base de transistores en la década de los 50, y otro hito fue sacar al mercado el radio-fonógrafo estéreo. Fundó la compañía Emerson Electric Company que fue adquirida posteriormente por Sanyo en 1969.

*Hafler, David*.- (1919-2003) Ingeniero de sonido americano conocido por su mejora del amplificador Williamson al introducir la configuración Ultralineal de Alan Blumlein. En 1950 funda la compañía Acrosound junto con Herbert Keroes, empresa que se dedicaría a fabricar transformadores de salida para amplificador de tubos. En 1955 funda junto con Ed. Laurent la mitica Dynaco.

*Immink, kees.*- (1946) Científico e inventor holandés, cuya mayor contribución ha sido participar en la invención del Compact Disc, DVD, Blu-Ray Disc y todo lo relacionado con el audio y video digital.
Jack St. Clair Kilby 	  	

*Kilby, Jack.*- (1923-2005) Ingeniero electrónico americano al que se atribuye la invención del circuito integrado. En 1958 ingresó en la compañía Texas Instruments. Ese mismo año y con grandes dificultades, logró implementar una pastilla de germanio semiconductor de una superficie de 6 x 6 mm, y que contenía un transistor, tres resistencias y un condensador. Esta novedosísima forma de construir circuitos en una sola pastilla (monolítico) constituyó la base de los actuales circuitos integrados y a partir de este momento el desarrollo de la microelectrónica no ha dejado de crecer, lográndose unas escalas de integración de varios millones de transistores por cm^2.
En 1970 salió de la Texas Instruments y se estableció como inventor independiente.

*Marantz, Saul B. .*- (1911-1997) Fundador de la mítica firma Marantz, se hizo famoso durante la década de los 50-60, siendo muy conocidos su amplificador Model 9 y el sintonizador Model 10B. En 1972 funda la empresa fabricante de altavoces Dahlquist.

*Olson, Harry Ferdinand.*- (191-1982) Ingeniero de la Víctor RCA que realizó grandes aportaciones a la hi-fi, mediante estudios sobre acústica, psicoacústica y los altavoces.

*Philbrick, George A.*- En 1946 funda la compañía George A. Philbrick Researches y posteriormente publica un trabajo sobre un aparato compuesto por triodos de vacío integrados en un bloque que constituiría el antecesor del actual amplificador operacional. El famoso K2-W era un operacional a base de triodos que comenzó a comercializarse en 1952 y se dejó de vender en 1971. En 1962 lanza el PP65, uno de los primeros amplificador operacionales a base de semiconductor.

*Scott, Hermon Hosmer.*- (1909-1975) Creador de la marca de electrónicas de audio H.H.Scott, que registró más de una centena de patentes sobre audio. Creador del Dynamic Noise Suppressor.

*Shockley, William Bradford.*- (1910-1989) Inventor del transistor, junto con John Bardeen y Walter Houser Brattain. Fueron galardonados en 1956 con el premio Nobel de Física. La invención del transistor tuvo una incidencia que no podían ni imaginar, y les corresponde un lugar destacado de honor entre los pioneros.

*Small, Richard H.*- Ver Thiele, A.N..

*Thiele, A.N.*-Junto con Richard Small, estos científicos australianos fijaron en los años 70 los parámetros de pequeña señal denominados en su honor de Thiele/Small, y que definen el comportamiento de los sistemas altavoz/caja para su modelización y que supuso un gran avance en el diseño de cajas acústicas. A partir de sus trabajos, los altavoces se definen mediante los parámetros de Thiele/Small.

*Williamson, D.T.N.*- Ingeniero británico que contribuyó notablemente a la popularización de la Hi-Fi mediante una reducción de costes y su amplificador desarrollado en el seno de la General Electric Company (Genelex). 

Fuente: http://www.lcardaba.com/articles/pioneros.htm


----------

